
Ask HN: How can I move my startup to US and deal with work permits? - movingtous
Well, I have a startup in Turkey. Because of the recent political issues, I&#x27;m planning to move my company to US as soon as possible.<p>We are a SaaS company and team of 8, 93% of our customer base is not from TR. This month we&#x27;ve reached an MRR of ~$45K, MOM growth of 18% and we are profitable.<p>I know that establishing a company in US is doable but I do not know how to deal with work permits of my employees. Are there anyone who has experienced such issue in the past? Is there a way to do this?<p>Please guide me through about the possible actions that I can take.<p>Thank you in advance.
======
a3n
I don't know the process. But wouldn't Europe, say Ireland, be an easier move?
Particularly since every tech capital in Europe probably has open arms right
now, due to Brexit.

------
Lordarminius
I came here to say the same thing. Look for another country especially in
Europe or perhaps Canada.

